# farbdarstellung im cmyk-modus in photoshop



## kira (16. April 2002)

ich habe ein problem mit der farbdarstellung in photoshop 6 seit ich einen neuen monitor (von iiyama) angeschlossen habe. in allen anderen programmen wie freehand, quark etc. werden die farben gut dargestellt, nur in photoshop ist alles neon und superübersättigt. und das auch nur, wenn die bilder in cmyk sind, rgb funktioniert... an den farbeinstellungen hab ich schon rumgedreht, aber es ändert sich am bild nichts wesentliches.
(zum ausprobieren hab ich photoshop 5 mal installiert, das funktioniert es auch nicht. und wenn ich ein pdf erstelle, sehen die farben auch viel zu grell aus.)
kann mir jemand helfen? vielen dank!!!!!
kira


----------



## shiver (16. April 2002)

weiss nicht ob dir das hilft,
aber ich hatte mal leihweise n 24" monitor,
der hatte jedoch sein eigenes farb-managing in der systemsteuerung..

waren so ungefähr die gleichen auswirkungen, bis ich drauf kam in der systemsteuerung zu schaun, und der hatte da doch tatsächlich ein "profil" für photoshop.. einfach das deaktiviert dann ging's...

sonst kann ich dir aber leider auch nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## t0ny (16. April 2002)

*so*

bei meinem freund war es anders herum: der hat photoshop installiert und seit dem ist sein bildschirm (endlich) mal heller geworden!

probiere mal folgendes (win 98):
rechtsklick-> eigenschaften-> einstellungen-> weitere optionen-> bildschirm-> ändern
dort kannst du den treiber für deinen bildschirm ändern. ich nehme mal an - wenn der monitor neu ist - dass da schon treiber dabei waren. wenn nicht: iiyama.de oder treiber.de 

wenn nicht, dann gehts weiter:
rechtsklick-> eigenschaften-> einstellungen-> weitere optionen-> farbkorrektur

wenn das nicht hilft, dann würde ich mal nach den ganzen farbprofilen schauen, bei welchem der blick am besten ist.

bei weiteren problemen, dann poste es doch vielleicht in diesem forum hier.

leider muss ich dir sagen, dass ich alles zu dem thema gesucht habe, aber nie etwas richtiges gefunden habe. also am besten ist, du schreibst das noch in andere foren, da das problem scheinbar nicht allzu oft auftritt.

mf
t0ny


----------



## Christoph (16. April 2002)

du musst den Bildschirm einfach neu kalibrieren!

vorher musst du aber schauen welche Farbtemperatur du eingestellt hast! am besten is 5000!

zum kalibrieren!

da gibts so dinger: blöd zum beschreiben! die setzt du auf den Bildschirm und der kalibriert dann deinen Bildschirm! kostet aber ein bisschen! is auch ne software dabei!

werd mal nachfragen!


----------



## ephiance (16. April 2002)

im autostart is bei mir sei ps eine adobe gamma loader.exe lösch die mooaaaal wenn du sie hast =)


----------



## Maniacy (16. April 2002)

also ich würds mal mit "Adobe Gamma" in der Systemsteuerung probiern.

Ansonsten find ich t0mys Vorschlag eigentlich noch mit am einleuchtendsten....

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (16. April 2002)

*Knifflisch*

Also,

wenn Du tief eindringst ins Herz von Photoshop, dann kannste die Sache in den Griff kriegen. Ist aber recht fummelig.

Du gehst auf

Bearbeiten -> Farbeinstellungen

Dann geht da so ne Riesenpalette auf, mit vielen Aufklappmenüs.

Bei >Arbeitsfarbräume >CMYK

Wählst Du bitte ->Eigenes...

Dann kommt wieder ein neues Menü, das da heißt ->Eigenes CMYK

Da gehst Du jetzt bei >Druckfarben auf ->Eigene...

Und dann bist Du endlich da, wo Du hinwillst. (Siehe Bildchen)

In dem folgenden Dialogfeld kannst Du mittels Koordinatenwerte einstellen, wie die einzelnen Druck- und Mischfarben dargestellt werden. 
Notier Dir auf jeden Fall die vorgegeben Zahlenkolonnen auf ein Blatt, damit Du Dir Dein Programm nicht total zerschießt und es nachher nichtmehr hinkriegst!

Wenn Du ein buntes Bildchen geöffnet hast und dann an den Fareinstellungen rumfummelst, siehst Du direkt, wie sich die Farbdarstellung verändert. Du kannst Gelb auf einmal wie Giftgrün oder Türkis aussehen lassen usw.

Ansonsten die Finger davon lassen und wirklich so wenig wie möglich verstellen. Denn wenn Du hier was hingebogen hast, kann's sein, dass Deine Bilchen nur noch in Photoshop dufte, in allen anderenen Programmen scheibe aussieht.

Und by the way - kein Programm stellt Dir Deine Bilchen so dar wie das andere. Selbst mit seinen Programmen, die ja alle aussem gleichen Hause sind, hat Adobe das noch nicht so ganz auf die Reihe gekriegt.


----------



## t0ny (16. April 2002)

*ja genau*

@onkel, das was du beschrieben hast (CMYK), das meinte ich mit den farbprofilen, habe mich aber noch nie so richtig damit auseinandergesetzt.

@maniacy: nicht t0my... *g

@darkmastah: adobe gamma loader.exe? wie heißt die datei richtig, weil mit leerzeichen macht sich das doof.

@hochi: hmm, ich weiß nicht so richtig wie du das meinst, aber wo findet man die farbtemperatur? falls es sowas gibt, noch nie davon gehört...

übrigens sorry, auf treiber.de sind doch keine treiber für iiyama-monitore. aber auf der offiziellen page findet man welche.

mfg
t0ny


----------



## Christoph (17. April 2002)

die einstellungen der Farbtemperatur kannst du direkt am Bildschirm einstellen! wie gesagt: meistens unter dem Menü "Farbe"


----------



## addïct (17. April 2002)

*Re: ja genau*



> _Original geschrieben von t0ny _
> adobe gamma loader.exe? wie heißt die datei richtig, weil mit leerzeichen macht sich das doof



Die heißt wirklich "Adobe Gamma Loader.exe", mit Leerzeichen!


----------



## freekazoid (17. April 2002)

heyhoi zusammen



> Die heißt wirklich "Adobe Gamma Loader.exe", mit Leerzeichen!


des is ja irgendwie ... ne?
> ernsthaft: was bewirkt das teil eigentlich?


----------



## Christoph (17. April 2002)

> Das Adobe Gamma-Hilfsprogramm ermöglicht Ihnen, den Kontrast, die Helligkeit, die Gamma-Einstellung, die Farbbalance sowie den Schwarz- und Weißwert für Monitore festzulegen. Mit diesen Einstellungen können Sie Farbstiche in der Bildschirmdarstellung vermeiden und sicherstellen, daß die Grautöne so neutral wie möglich sind. Darüber hinaus wird sichergestellt, daß die Darstellung von Bildern auf unterschiedlichen Monitoren (für beliebige Kombinationen von Monitor und Videokarte) standardisiert wird, und so auch für andere Monitore und Grafikkarten eine gleichbleibende Ausgabe gewährleistet ist. Das Hilfsprogramm speichert diese Einstellungen als ein ICC-Profil für Ihren Monitor.



geht doch!


----------



## freekazoid (17. April 2002)

krazz hochi! grazie mille!


----------

